# Anyone Find the Perfect Raincoat?



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Has anyone ever found the perfect raincoat for Maltese, one that actually fits well so it doesn't slip and slide around?

If I could sew and design my own, this is what I would make:

One piece "step in" design where all 4 legs slip into little attached boots that come up their legs; it covers most of the chest and belly (more belly coverage on little girl coats than boy coats), then velcros closed on top but slightly off-center so that there could be an attached hood with a toggle drawstring for the perfect hood fit. It would be in a waterproof fabric for rain. It wouldn't have to be warm because a warm sweater could be worn underneath if needed.


Anyone ever find anything like that somewhere online? Do you have a favorite raincoat for your Malt that actually fits? If so, do you have a link to one online? :Bad day:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have this raincoat for Bailey and love it. It has front legs so it doesn't slide around. It has velcro so you can tighten the legs to keep them dry.

Doggie Couture is having a New Year's sale, too. 30% through tomorrow night at midnight. The code is 2013.

Happy Frog Raincoat


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

That's very cute!

Ivy seems to fall between two sizes, xs for neck and chest but small for length of back. Maltese are really quite long backed compared to the rest of them. Which size did you get? If the xs, is it long enough to cover most of his back? That's actually the problem I have with her current raincoat; it leaves the back third of her back exposed to the rain but is GINORMOUS around her middle where the velcro strap could literally go around twice.

Also, do you find the velcro on the belly rather than the back problematic with all that long Maltese hair?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IvysMom said:


> That's very cute!
> 
> Ivy seems to fall between two sizes, xs for neck and chest but small for length of back. Maltese are really quite long backed compared to the rest of them. Which size did you get? If the xs, is it long enough to cover most of his back? That's actually the problem I have with her current raincoat; it leaves the back third of her back exposed to the rain but is GINORMOUS around her middle where the velcro strap could literally go around twice.
> 
> Also, do you find the velcro on the belly rather than the back problematic with all that long Maltese hair?


Maltese aren't really supposed to be long backed. The standard calls for them to be "compact". The measurement from the nape of the neck to the base of the tail should be the same as from the top of the shoulder to the floor. In other words, they should be square.

Perhaps your girl is disproportionate? That would make fitting ready to wear clothing difficult. Custom clothing is the way to go then, but that might be hard with a raincoat.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

IvysMom said:


> If I could sew and design my own, this is what I would make:
> 
> One piece "step in" design where all 4 legs slip into little attached boots that come up their legs; it covers most of the chest and belly (more belly coverage on little girl coats than boy coats), then velcros closed on top but slightly off-center so that there could be an attached hood with a toggle drawstring for the perfect hood fit. It would be in a waterproof fabric for rain. It wouldn't have to be warm because a warm sweater could be worn underneath if needed.


If you ever do make this rain coat let me know! I would buy one from you in a heart beat. I live in Washington, so it's ALWAYS raining, and on an off day when it's not raining, unless it's summer, the ground is still wet. I want Sophie to go potty outside, but don't want to have to wash her everyday because she comes back a muddy wet mess either.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't sew. At all. I may have to find a volunteer seamstress!

5 month old puppies do grow in fits and starts, eventually evening out to how they should be. Right now Ivy's back measurement is about 9-1/2 inches from base of neck to base of tail, and her height to the top of her shoulder is about 9 inches, so that is fairly square. Of course, I was measuring a wiggly puppy who thought the measuring tape looked like a wonderful wiggly chew toy that she REALLY NEEDED to pounce on, but after several attempts, I think that's fairly accurate. No idea what she'll be when she finishes growing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IvysMom said:


> I'm afraid I don't sew. At all. I may have to find a volunteer seamstress!
> 
> 5 month old puppies do grow in fits and starts, eventually evening out to how they should be. Right now Ivy's back measurement is about 9-1/2 inches from base of neck to base of tail, and her height to the top of her shoulder is about 9 inches, so that is fairly square. Of course, I was measuring a wiggly puppy who thought the measuring tape looked like a wonderful wiggly chew toy that she REALLY NEEDED to pounce on, but after several attempts, I think that's fairly accurate. No idea what she'll be when she finishes growing.


Since she is so young, I would buy the size that fits her lengthwise. Her chest will fill out as she matures.


----------

